# Feste IP bei DynDns



## Cyber-GFX (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mir zuhause nun einen kleinen Server Eingerichtet! Läuft alles Super...

Wenn man nun auf big-factory.de geht wird man auf meinen Server Weitergeleitet, die Domain hab ich bei United-Domains, und hab einen C-Eintrag gemacht (mit meiner dyndns Domain)

So.., nun habe ich einen TS Server Instaliert, Aufrufen kann man den TS-Server über die domain (84.160.206.246:8767).

Aber meine IP Wechselt sich alle 24 Stunden, somit ist die Domain dann nicht mehr gültig. Wie mach ich das, das ich nun die Feste IP bekomm?

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

MFG


----------



## Big-Tux (21. Juli 2007)

Wenn du die Domain schon auf dein DynDns-Konto umleitest ist das doch kein Problem, entweder dein Router unterstützt DynDns bereits, siehe Bedienungsanleitung oder einfach mal übers Webinterface des Routers nachschauen oder den DynDns-Client downloaden und Installieren, sobald sich die IP ändert macht der Client nen Update bei DynDns.


----------

